# Cougars



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anyone know of someone who has dogs and equipment to hunt cougars. There might be harvest objective tags left.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Harvest objective cougar permits are unlimited,,,,,,No cap.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I know someone who has some dogs. They are young, but up and coming.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Royal Retrievers said:


> Does anyone know of someone who has dogs and equipment to hunt cougars. There might be harvest objective tags left.


I know a couple guys with dogs and they are very good at finding cats. If you want their numbers pm me. It will probably cost ya to hunt over their dogs as they have a ton of money invested in dogs and equipment. Let me know if your still interested.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

NHS said:


> I know someone who has some dogs. They are young, but up and coming.


For bait?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Royal Retrievers said:


> Does anyone know of someone who has dogs and equipment to hunt cougars. There might be harvest objective tags left.


There are definitely harvest objective tags left, they are unlimited.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

This post was labeled "Cougars", I thought it was going to be about a sh***y football team, or sexy 40+ year old ladies.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can use my female pointer as bait!!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

lehi said:


> This post was labeled "Cougars", I thought it was going to be about a sh***y football team, or sexy 40+ year old ladies.


Yeah, "cougar" isn't a new term by any means but it seems to have made a big comeback, almost replacing "milf". Kinda funny that if you say you're going "cougar hunting" you may have to explain what it is you'll actually be doing.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

I for sure mean the Cat that roams the mountains and through the trees.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Royal Retrievers said:


> I for sure mean the Cat that roams the mountains and through the trees.


That's good because if you needed dogs to sniff out the other kind you'd certainly be barking up a tree I'd want no part of.


----------

